# Good SUVs



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.

I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5

Lexus is not out of the question, but to me it’s just an expensive Toyota, I am not big on brands, but value.

Thoughts or suggestions? Especially from anyone who currently owns an SUV


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stick with Mazda or Toyota. I know several who have the RAV4, and they love it! The RAV4 will be my next car.

https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/compare?trims=13215-385971_13362-390225_13365-390854


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Stick with Mazda or Toyota. I know several who have the RAV4, and they love it! The RAV4 will be my next car.
> 
> https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/compare?trims=13215-385971_13362-390225_13365-390854


The 2019 rav4 looks real nice, I wanna jump on it since we are nearing the end of the year, so I'm looking at options now. I just don't know if I wanna go hybrid or not


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I just realized I posted the 2017 comparison. I like the Mazda, but I'm pro Toyota. The Mazda dealer has the rudest staff, so that's the only reason I wouldn't consider them.

I went with a different SUV, and I regret not getting a RAV4. The ones I know w/ RAV4 don't have the hybrid though.

https://www.newcars.com/reviews/mazda-cx5-vs-toyota-rav4hybrid-suv.html


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disclaimer: I favor Honda for Toyota for most vehicle types.

I have had 2 RAV4. I liked them although in all honesty there is not much to rave about. It's just an adequate, reliable SUV.

I stay away from Mazda because I found service very inconvenient and reliability sub par. Where I live dealerships are few and far between so a real PIA to get serviced.

Not a fan of Kia-Hyundai Korean cars. They can be a decent value but ride and reliability is not on Toyota level. (I have owned 2)

For practical purposes I would get the RAV4 but wouldn't be terribly excited about it! LOL.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Disclaimer: I favor Honda for Toyota for most vehicle types.
> 
> I have had 2 RAV4. I liked them although in all honesty there is not much to rave about. It's just an adequate, reliable SUV.
> 
> ...


Any hybrids?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Any hybrids?


Sorry, no hybrids.


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

Not an expert on SUVs. But, unless you are a high roller, buy a Hybrid or Electric, to do otherwise is just an epic waste of money.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Do you have children? Babies and stuff. If so how many child seats will you need to mount in the back?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I was planning on going SUV hybrid until I saw the minivan. Bigger inside but still gets better mileage, you just have the stigma of a minivan.

Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid Limited. I really enjoy this van. Just don't use the lanesense. It'll try and kill you.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Do you have children? Babies and stuff. If so how many child seats will you need to mount in the back?


No babies, just one son who's already older. I want another car to pack things in when I travel, have as a backup, go on vacation with some buddies/relatives etc.



VanGuy said:


> I was planning on going SUV hybrid until I saw the minivan. Bigger inside but still gets better mileage, you just have the stigma of a minivan.
> 
> Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid Limited. I really enjoy this van. Just don't use the lanesense. It'll try and kill you.


Lol..."it'll try and kill you" I believe it

I don't think I can rock the look of a van, I crossed off that option a few years ago


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I don't think I can rock the look of a van, I crossed off that option a few years ago


So did I but why I compared this to the SUVs it just beat them in size and mileage every time in the comparison sites so I got it and am happy.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.
> 
> I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5
> 
> ...


Dude, I can't see you in a wimpy SUV. Get a Defender, Range Rover, or a Jeep at least. Anything else and you don't fit your avatar, LOL.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.
> 
> I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5
> 
> ...


Are you looking for here in the states or for Afghanistan?

I am proudly a Kia Shill. We have owned five and never had problems with them. I am on my third Sorrento for rideshare ( and other personal uses). The quality of these Korean vehicles is heads and shoulders above American manufacturers. The ten year 100,000 mile warrantee makes ownership worry free. Get the rock solid v6, as the 4 cylinder is problematic and underpowered for vehicles this size.

My wife has ordered a Telluride S murdered out and well optioned. It is being built and should be delivered in late August.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cadillac Escalade

/thread

:whistling:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I was planning on going SUV hybrid until I saw the minivan. Bigger inside but still gets better mileage, you just have the stigma of a minivan.
> 
> Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid Limited. I really enjoy this van. Just don't use the lanesense. It'll try and kill you.


Here I thought you literally had a van, not a minivan. Minivans get a bad rap, but they're very roomy. The MV drivers are safer than those who drive Nissan Rogue's. Those drivers are the worst!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hehe, it's my second minivan. After the first one, a Kia, I said never again and got an electric car. But then the third model year of this one came out and the bugs that plagued the first 2 model years seemed to be ironed out so I upgraded. Can't beat the space for going camping with a kid and all the stuffs that come with. And day to day driving is almost all on electric still.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.
> 
> I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5
> 
> ...


I bought a 2017 Ford escape se in March. I use it for UE and I don't have to worry about if I have enough power to make an aggressive move or merging into a freeway with the AC on and radio at full blast.

It drives more like a car thàn a suv. I can spend all day in it and love driving it.

In a race it can edge ahead of most SUVs in it's class. (Not that I would ever participate in such acts).

I have commercial insurance on it and costs a little over $1500 a year

GOOD LUCK SUV HUNTING!

QUOTE="SFOspeedracer, post: 5237780, member: 179735"]
I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.

I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5

Lexus is not out of the question, but to me it's just an expensive Toyota, I am not big on brands, but value.

Thoughts or suggestions? Especially from anyone who currently owns an SUV
[/QUOTE]


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.
> 
> I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5
> 
> ...


The new RAV4 looks sleek.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Common man, get this one.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Are you looking for here in the states or for Afghanistan?
> 
> I am proudly a Kia Shill. We have owned five and never had problems with them. I am on my third Sorrento for rideshare ( and other personal uses). The quality of these Korean vehicles is heads and shoulders above American manufacturers. The ten year 100,000 mile warrantee makes ownership worry free. Get the rock solid v6, as the 4 cylinder is problematic and underpowered for vehicles this size.
> 
> My wife has ordered a Telluride S murdered out and well optioned. It is being built and should be delivered in late August.


The telluride looks exactly like what I want. It's the size that gets me - I believe it's significantly bigger than the RAV4. I will have to take a test drive

And I agree koreans have come a long way


----------



## manhattanbike (Aug 4, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I was planning on going SUV hybrid until I saw the minivan. Bigger inside but still gets better mileage, you just have the stigma of a minivan.
> 
> Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid Limited. I really enjoy this van. Just don't use the lanesense. It'll try and kill you.


pacifica hybrid limited ?? you paid 30 plus K for it ??


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You kids are obviously doing better than me. Never spend more the 10% of your annual income on a car and always pay cash, or 3 year loan max. Anything more and you are just applying ant math to other parts of your life


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> You kids are obviously doing better than me. Never spend more the 10% of your annual income on a car and always pay cash, or 3 year loan max. Anything more and you are just applying ant math to other parts of your life


I'm almost willing to bet I'm near or your same age lol

If my credit union gives me a next to nothing interest rate I'll finance, otherwise I agree cash is the best option


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.
> 
> I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5
> 
> ...


Ive got a nice chevy trailblazer.
$1,500.00 @ auction.
4 wheel drive.
Straight 6. Almost 300 hp.
Over 20 mpg

Tows anything i want to tow.

X Rhode Island airport security vehicle.

Not cutting edge body style. But it works.
Brand new 4 wheel drive installed.( $4,000.00 repair, BEFORE i bought it for $1,500.00)
Hour meter under hood.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive got a nice chevy trailblazer.
> $1,500.00 @ auction.
> 4 wheel drive.
> Straight 6. Almost 300 hp.
> ...


Good deal... how many miles when purchased?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I want to buy a personal SUV to accompany my Toyota sedan. No this will not be for any type of rideshare.
> 
> I am looking at the Kia telluride, RAV4 hybrid, and a Mazda CX-5
> 
> ...


There is a lot of suvs out there. Depends what you prioritys are. What role is it going to fill? Need more information

Off road, towing, size, mpg vs power.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I am driving my second Ford Explorer The first one was a 1995 went 250000 miles when I gave it away....The one im driving now is a 2011 with 190000 miles I use it for rideshare Other than routine maintenance, the only repair has been to replace front struts Ill buy another one when this one is at 350000 miles


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

manhattanbike said:


> pacifica hybrid limited ?? you paid 30 plus K for it ??


Yes. Good day job, but life kicked me in the melons so side hustling to get back to black for the next few years.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

I'd find a 2016 RX450h that just came off lease. 31 city/30 hwy and lots of room. There should be plenty of mint RX's coming off lease right now from the first year of the current body style in 2016. Probably will cost you the same as a new 2019 RAV4 Hybrid.

There's Highlander Hybrids too, but I think you can score a RX450h for a similar price. It will have been much better taken care of through a low miles Lexus lease where the first 1 or 2 services are free.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

In my town you can always determin who is a property owner and who’s the renter.

Drive down a residential street
A. notice nice late model shiny cars = tenant occupied homes
B. Notice beaters and econoboxes = these folk are property owners

Cars: the world’s worst investment

Just sayin’


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Get a real SUV, those vehicles that you listed are not true SUVs, they are simply cars/vans with a little more ground clearance and some fancy but useless All Wheel Drive systems. A real true SUV is an old school gas hog, body on frame, 4X4, with solid axles and locking differentials. There are only a handful of true SUVs left in the market. Obviously the Toyota Landcruiser is their grandfather, followed by the kick-ass 4Runner. They have their Lexus cousins too, the LX570 and GX460. Forget about the RX, it is also a crossover.

Get the 4Runner. It will last you 20 years at least, trouble-free. It also has an amazing resale value. The only problem is that it is a gas guzzler, but why would you care, you're not doing ridesharing with it, it's just your fun SUV.
And stay away from hybrids, the upfront extra price on them are not worth it. Hybrids only make sense for ride sharing and taxis when you drive a gazillion miles year. Thats when a hybrid saves you $15 per day. For fun driving, you're not gonna get that money back by driving like 10,000 miles a year. Plus, batteries could die and will cost atleast $3000.
Get that 4Runner, you will be a happy man lol. Make sure you take it on trails, trails are where it shines. Good luck!!!












Transportador said:


> Common man, get this one.
> 
> View attachment 339880


You need to up your game, buddy!!! 4X4s are for wimps, 6X6 is the real deal :biggrin:
This lady knows about real trucks and SUVs. She has plenty of experience. @signal11. She should suggest something. Listen to her @SFOspeedracer


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

4Runner is awesome....in between you every five year trip down a serious dirt road to visit dirt things you can cut straight over the grass at the mall to get to your parking space faster


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Get a real SUV, those vehicles that you listed are not true SUVs, they are simply cars/vans with a little more ground clearance and some fancy but useless All Wheel Drive systems. A real true SUV is an old school gas hog, body on frame, 4X4, with solid axles and locking differentials. There are only a handful of true SUVs left in the market. Obviously the Toyota Landcruiser is their grandfather, followed by the kick-ass 4Runner. They have their Lexus cousins too, the LX570 and GX460. Forget about the RX, it is also a crossover.
> 
> Get the 4Runner. It will last you 20 years at least, trouble-free. It also has an amazing resale value. The only problem is that it is a gas guzzler, but why would you care, you're not doing ridesharing with it, it's just your fun SUV.
> And stay away from hybrids, the upfront extra price on them are not worth it. Hybrids only make sense for ride sharing and taxis when you drive a gazillion miles year. Thats when a hybrid saves you $15 per day. For fun driving, you're not gonna get that money back by driving like 10,000 miles a year. Plus, batteries could die and will cost atleast $3000.
> ...


Lol good shit bro ..

But I'm not looking for a full out SUV, A crossover will do enough for me as a single dad who lives alone, I had my years on the trails and enjoyed it. Lol, today I test drove one of the Lexus RX models and the Kia Telluride. I really don't know what brand or model I'll go with. I'd like to stick with Toyota/Lexus but I'll probably change my mind the more I research .. I'm looking to buy at the very end of the year so I'll go through more reading and narrow down


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Get a real SUV, those vehicles that you listed are not true SUVs, they are simply cars/vans with a little more ground clearance and some fancy but useless All Wheel Drive systems. A real true SUV is an old school gas hog, body on frame, 4X4, with solid axles and locking differentials. There are only a handful of true SUVs left in the market. Obviously the Toyota Landcruiser is their grandfather, followed by the kick-ass 4Runner. They have their Lexus cousins too, the LX570 and GX460. Forget about the RX, it is also a crossover.
> 
> Get the 4Runner. It will last you 20 years at least, trouble-free. It also has an amazing resale value. The only problem is that it is a gas guzzler, but why would you care, you're not doing ridesharing with it, it's just your fun SUV.
> And stay away from hybrids, the upfront extra price on them are not worth it. Hybrids only make sense for ride sharing and taxis when you drive a gazillion miles year. Thats when a hybrid saves you $15 per day. For fun driving, you're not gonna get that money back by driving like 10,000 miles a year. Plus, batteries could die and will cost atleast $3000.
> ...


Listen to this man. He knows what he's talking about and not just because he and I see eye to eye on these things.

If you want a keeper SUV, a unibody hybrid is not the way to go. Unibodies are weak, next to impossible to lift and/or modify in any way, not to mention very difficult to fix any major damage in comparison to a proper body on frame truck. First hard bump you hit on a trail in a unibody, you're gonna start hearing creaks and rattles from your car because unibody CUVs just aren't made to take a beating. On the other hand, I've had Toyota Landcruisers in fleets that I used to manage get into full rollover accidents and continue ticking for another hundred thousand miles. One skidded 50 feet on its side after it got sideswiped on a Kenyan highway. Popped that sucker right back onto its wheels, made sure there was enough oil and it was good to go.

And like our man @Seattle_my_beloved says, why the heck would you want a battery in a car younwant to last?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Get a real SUV, those vehicles that you listed are not true SUVs, they are simply cars/vans with a little more ground clearance and some fancy but useless All Wheel Drive systems. A real true SUV is an old school gas hog, body on frame, 4X4, with solid axles and locking differentials. There are only a handful of true SUVs left in the market. Obviously the Toyota Landcruiser is their grandfather, followed by the kick-ass 4Runner. They have their Lexus cousins too, the LX570 and GX460. Forget about the RX, it is also a crossover.
> 
> Get the 4Runner. It will last you 20 years at least, trouble-free. It also has an amazing resale value. The only problem is that it is a gas guzzler, but why would you care, you're not doing ridesharing with it, it's just your fun SUV.
> And stay away from hybrids, the upfront extra price on them are not worth it. Hybrids only make sense for ride sharing and taxis when you drive a gazillion miles year. Thats when a hybrid saves you $15 per day. For fun driving, you're not gonna get that money back by driving like 10,000 miles a year. Plus, batteries could die and will cost atleast $3000.
> ...


Pffffttttt . .

Roads !!!???!!!

Lol

Amateurs . . .


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

signal11 said:


> Listen to this man. He knows what he's talking about and not just because he and I see eye to eye on these things.
> 
> If you want a keeper SUV, a unibody hybrid is not the way to go. Unibodies are weak, next to impossible to lift and/or modify in any way, not to mention very difficult to fix any major damage in comparison to a proper body on frame truck. First hard bump you hit on a trail in a unibody, you're gonna start hearing creaks and rattles from your car because unibody CUVs just aren't made to take a beating. On the other hand, I've had Toyota Landcruisers in fleets that I used to manage get into full rollover accidents and continue ticking for another hundred thousand miles. One skidded 50 feet on its side after it got sideswiped on a Kenyan highway. Popped that sucker right back onto its wheels, made sure there was enough oil and it was good to go.
> 
> And like our man @Seattle_my_beloved says, why the heck would you want a battery in a car younwant to last?


I haven't decided on the hybrid tech yet so I may not even go that route, but I'm looking for a crossover, no full size


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Pffffttttt . .
> 
> Roads !!!???!!!
> 
> ...


You can't go any decent speed with those. What you want is a Land Rover Defender or Landcruiser halftrack.



















But honestly, tracks are a LOT of maintenance. A Unimog is 90% of the offroad performance of a tracked vehicle and 10% of the maintenance.




































Look at the articulation of those portal gears on an axle twister! Picture makes me wet just thinking about it.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

The 4Runners roof is poorly designed for any time of machine gun or rocket set up.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> The 4Runners roof is poorly designed for any time of machine gun or rocket set up.


Maybe, but the Hilux which the 4Runner is based off of (the 4Runner is called the Hilux Surf elsewhere) is the leading choice of technicals on three continents.

If you want an SUV with more tactical capabilities, you're better off using the Landcruiser Prado (aka the Lexus GX) as a base vehicle. Better balanced for up-armoring for VIP protection, better squaring of windows for gunports if you need to fire on the move.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

signal11 said:


> You can't go any decent speed with those. What you want is a Land Rover Defender or Landcruiser halftrack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheap too at surplus auctions.
With excavator and forklift attachments among other things.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

OP is buying this, case closed. He will go, test drive and buy this dinosaur before Toyota discontinues it like the awesome FJ Cruiser. In a world of boring crossovers, OP will be cruising in this :biggrin:



















IthurstwhenIP said:


> The 4Runners roof is poorly designed for any time of machine gun or rocket set up.


In that case, you need the Hilux Pickup. I am originally from Afghanustan, grew up watching those Hilux pickups with machine guns mounted on them :biggrin: We have Ford Rangers there too. Afghan Police and Military drive Ford Rangers.



















signal11 said:


> Maybe, but the Hilux which the 4Runner is based off of (the 4Runner is called the Hilux Surf elsewhere) is the leading choice of technicals on three continents.
> 
> If you want an SUV with more tactical capabilities, you're better off using the Landcruiser Prado (aka the Lexus GX) as a base vehicle. Better balanced for up-armoring for VIP protection, better squaring of windows for gunports if you need to fire on the move.


You are right. I was in Afghanistan last month. I had never seen so many GXs in my life, and all of them had some sort of armored protection. Ministers, Government Officials and Diplomats all drive a mix of GXs and Prados. They are armored and have alot of communication equipments on them. Bloody corrupt government officials. Anyways, no Politics lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Good deal... how many miles when purchased?


108,000.
Full maintenence records all the way back to new window sticker.
A straight 6 can triple that mileage.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I own a Chevy Tahoe. Definitely a gas pig of sorts, but has been extremely reliable. Have owned many GM trucks through out the years. Never an issue.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> OP is buying this, case closed. He will go, test drive and buy this dinosaur before Toyota discontinues it like the awesome FJ Cruiser. In a world of boring crossovers, OP will be cruising in this :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 340446
> View attachment 340447
> ...


Of course I'm right. I'm rarely anything but!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It sounds like you can use a wagon over an SUV if it's just to haul camping gear or go road tripping.
You can get a Buick Regal wagon at a screaming deal since... they don't sell well.
Or try a VW Alltrack Wagon.
Or an older Subaru Outback with AWD standard.

Of course, this is hypocrisy since I own no wagons. We replaced the pickup truck with an older-model 4X4 Escape when we needed a family car. Solid, well-depreciated SUV common on used car lots -- 140k on the odo.

We rented a Ford C-Max once and it... didn't suck. But I wouldn't dare trust it offroad.

Government surplus vehicles in California:
https://publicsurplus.com/sms/all,ca/browse/cataucs?catid=4
Not sure where Rancho Cucamonga (CORRECTION: LA area) is compared to SFO (San Fran) but this SUV is pretty much like ours and has under 75,000 miles and is heavily depreciated: https://publicsurplus.com/sms/all,ca/auction/view?auc=2391833


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It sounds like you can use a wagon over an SUV if it's just to haul camping gear or go road tripping.
> You can get a Buick Regal wagon at a screaming deal since... they don't sell well.
> Or try a VW Alltrack Wagon.
> Or an older Subaru Outback with AWD standard.
> ...


That little C-Max hybrid is a freaking little tank. Trust me, I drove that as a taxi driver in Manhattan. I drove it like a maniac. It is a more fun machine than a freaking prius! But ofcourse, can't go offorad lol.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Any updates man? Landcruiser or 4Runner? :smiles:
@SFOspeedracer

I was having my dinner, saw this and stopped by to take a picture for you. The Lexus Landcruiser, the LX with a 5.7 Litre V8. Instead of buying 25k or 30k Rav4 or Kia, buy this used one for similar price IMO. Now this thing is a true SUV, Mouth-watering stuff, atleast to me lol. It has awesome resale value. You can sell it back without taking huge loss.
Good luck buddy!!!


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

The only true Landcruiser, a 70 series troopy (still sold today for the African and Australian markets):


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

signal11 said:


> The only true Landcruiser, a 70 series troopy (still sold today for the African and Australian markets):


Boxy Landcruser, love those ??? This one looks 70 series too, right? Look at the way the owner has put that tire and load on top of it, as if it's nothing on the roof of a house :biggrin: Damn these Landcruisers are some serious machines!!! They are solid Skeletons!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

For everyone's sake, buy American - Ford/Lincoln or GM. If you are concerned, get the extended warranty.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a 2017 Rav 4, I absolutely love it and get compliments on it all the time even 2 years later. 

My only complaint it does not have a separate ac vent for the backseats. Strangely enough it has the phone chargers, headphones, etc but no vent on the back of armrest.

I see your other options, do yourself a favor and stay away from Kia and Chrysler. 

In 2013 I bought a Honda, my sister got a Chrysler. I spent nothing on that car in repairs, it was in mint condition when I traded it in for the Rav. My sister was/is always spending big money on her Chrysler to keep it running. She also bought a Hummer which just stopped running and will be going to the shop soon.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Boxy Landcruser, love those ??? This one looks 70 series too, right? Look at the way the owner has put that tire and load on top of it, as if it's nothing on the roof of a house :biggrin: Damn these Landcruisers are some serious machines!!! They are solid Skeletons!
> 
> View attachment 341101


Yeah, the 70 series had the narrow nose for a long time but they squared off the hood to make room for the 4.5L V-8 diesel. I'm not a fan of the new look myself. I'd rather have the classic look.

And the roof rack is where you want to carry your spare wheel anyway, not the spare wheel thingy on the back. On rough terrain at speeds (over thousand of miles) the weight of the spare will eventually shake the hinge assembly of the back door loose, making it squeaky as hell, not to mention creating an incomplete weather seal. That happens and you get a lot of dust infiltration into your vehicle from the dust plume you kick up driving on dusty roads.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

signal11 said:


> Yeah, the 70 series had the narrow nose for a long time but they squared off the hood to make room for the 4.5L V-8 diesel. I'm not a fan of the new look myself. I'd rather have the classic look.
> 
> And the roof rack is where you want to carry your spare wheel anyway, not the spare wheel thingy on the back. On rough terrain at speeds (over thousand of miles) the weight of the spare will eventually shake the hinge assembly of the back door loose, making it squeaky as hell, not to mention creating an incomplete weather seal. That happens and you get a lot of dust infiltration into your vehicle from the dust plume you kick up driving on dusty roads.


Hopefully before the Apocalypse hits the earth, I have my boxy 70 series Landcruiser. Good luck to all the crossovers with their weak bodies and all the fancy stupid electronics in them :biggrin: I will have 200 galons of Diesel on the roof of my Landcruiser and I am good to go :biggrin: I heard some early Landcruisers could burn vegetable oil like from McDonalds too, I don't know if there is any truth in that :biggrin:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

@signal11
@Seattle_my_beloved

Got a room already, you two!  :whistling: :roflmao:


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> @signal11
> @Seattle_my_beloved
> 
> Got a room already, you two!  :whistling: :roflmao:


She is a respectable woman, and I am a respectable man. Keep your sick and BS comment to yourself. It wasn't funny at all.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

It's only a three seater. Multi purpose vehicle.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> She is a respectable woman, and I am a respectable man. Keep your sick and BS comment to yourself. It wasn't funny at all.


Damn!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You must get a Runner! Amazing amazing trucks! I've had four of them and never had a single issue with one of them. They last forever and they maintain their value like no other. they're easy to work on too! Plus I feel extremely safe in them . I rear-ended a vehicle while going 80 miles per hour. I walked away without a scratch and the doors did not even Jam. I was able to open them and get right out. Let's not even talk about the Beast they are in the snow. Highlander is not four-wheel drive. It's all wheel drive and I slid through stop signs all the time in them. 4Runners are one of the last frame on body vehicles out there. Nothing beats the 4Runner. You at least have to go test drive one


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You must get a Runner! Amazing amazing trucks! I've had four of them and never had a single issue with one of them. They last forever and they maintain their value like no other. they're easy to work on too! Plus I feel extremely safe in them . I rear-ended a vehicle while going 80 miles per hour. I walked away without a scratch and the doors did not even Jam. I was able to open them and get right out. Let's not even talk about the Beast they are in the snow. Highlander is not four-wheel drive. It's all wheel drive and I slid through stop signs all the time in them. 4Runners are one of the last frame on body vehicles out there. Nothing beats the 4Runner. You at least have to go test drive one


Can't agree with you more on that. I love 4Runners. Hey by the way, some people call 4Runners SlowRunners :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Who needs speed with a 4Runner!!! You need speed, go get some German junk. You could outrun a 4Runner in a Porsche, but let me tell you, once that Turbo Porsche starts falling apart, it will be the 4Runner to tow that toy off the highway. And the 4Runner has the Physique and raw muscle power to do that ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Can't agree with you more on that. I love 4Runners. Hey by the way, some people call 4Runners SlowRunners :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> Who needs speed with a 4Runner!!! You need speed, go get some German junk. You could outrun a 4Runner in a Porsche, but let me tell you, once that Turbo Porsche starts falling apart, it will be the 4Runner to tow that toy off the highway. And the 4Runner has the Physique and raw muscle power to do that ?


Slow Runner? I have not heard that term but it's definitely not a sports car. They weren't designed to be racers but they were designed to crush boulders LOL I will say though my Runner goes from 0 to 60 in 7.2 seconds I think that's pretty good lol
When the drivers here tell me how stupid I am for doing this job with 4Runners, I tell them when you all end up in a ditch during a blizzard who you gonna be calling?









I tell them I'll remember who's talking shit and I'll either crawl right over them or use my push bar and simply push them outta my way ?


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Slow Runner? I have not heard that term but it's definitely not a sports car. They weren't designed to be racers but they were designed to crush boulders LOL I will say though my Runner goes from 0 to 60 in 7.2 seconds I think that's pretty good lol
> When the drivers here tell me how stupid I am for doing this job with 4Runners, I tell them when you all end up in a ditch during a blizzard who you gonna be calling?
> View attachment 341911
> 
> ...


I heard the term Slow Runner from a few folks. Maybe you have the older one with 4.7L V8. And Oh I would never do full-time anting with a 4Runner, that 4 Liter V6 is thirsty. It will need $50 gas in a 10-12 hour shift.
Hey by the way, do you know that the 4runner has evolved from the Hilux pick up truck. I always thought that the 4runner, and the hilux surf and the hilux pick up were completely different things, but they have the same body underneath. I learnt it from my virtual Guru@signal11 :biggrin:
You see alot of Hilux pickups in ****ed up places like Afghanistan and Middle east and Africa. Hilux is like the AK47 of the pickup trucks :biggrin: Those poor trucks are horribly maintanined, driven by maniacs who don't know a thing about cars, and in really harsh terrains, in heat and cold. But those poor creatures still run fine :biggrin: They get some bullet shots too from time to time :biggrin:
So, stay assured, it will take alot for your 4Runner to die in Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I heard the term Slow Runner from a few folks. Maybe you have the older one with 4.7L V8. And Oh I would never do full-time anting with a 4Runner, that 4 Liter V6 is thirsty. It will need $50 gas in a 10-12 hour shift.
> Hey by the way, do you know that the 4runner has evolved from the Hilux pick up truck. I always thought that the 4runner, and the hilux surf and the hilux pick up were completely different things, but they have the same body underneath. I learnt it from my virtual Guru@signal11 :biggrin:
> You see alot of Hilux pickups in @@@@ed up places like Afghanistan and Middle east and Africa. Hilux is like the AK47 of the pickup trucks :biggrin: Those poor trucks are horribly maintanined, driven by maniacs who don't know a thing about cars, and in really harsh terrains, in heat and cold. But those poor creatures still run fine :biggrin: They get some bullet shots too from time to time :biggrin:
> So, stay assured, it will take alot for your 4Runner to die Colorado :biggrin:


LOL well I must confess ... one of the main reasons I stick with only 4Runners is because no other car has survived my driving. Back in 2015 I went astray. I got a Lexus ES 350 and it got totaled Within 2 weeks. Then I went with the Lexus IS 250 and that got totaled within 3 weeks. ?My dealer said he's not selling me another vehicle unless I go back into my 4Runner LOL I had 2 in my pre Lexus days and I'm on my second one now in my post Lexus days LOL so yeah I have came to the conclusion 4Runners are the only ones that seem to be able to survive me??


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Finally scotty made a video on the 4Runner.
"But what they're really known for is their legendary indestructibility. I had a customer once who chased tornadoes with one for years!" ?????


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Disclaimer: I favor Honda for Toyota for most vehicle types.
> 
> I have had 2 RAV4. I liked them although in all honesty there is not much to rave about. It's just an adequate, reliable SUV.
> 
> ...


If you favor Honda over Toyota, what about the CRV?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> If you favor Honda over Toyota, what about the CRV?


Oddly enough not a fan. Neither the RAV4 or the CRV excite but I think the RAV4 is a solid choice.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

landcruiser is the default answer.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know if it has been mentioned as I am too lazy to read the entire thread, but keep in mind that Lyft and soon Uber have and will be changing the requirements for vehicles (age, make and model) so be sure to research what these are and may be before you put your money down.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Landcruiser GX470 GX460 LX570


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Finally scotty made a video on the 4Runner.
> "But what they're really known for is their legendary indestructibility. I had a customer once who chased tornadoes with one for years!" ?????


I love that guy, lol

Tomorrow going to look at 19 RAV4 and Lexus rx350 one last time. Decided sticking to a crossover with Toyota


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I love that guy, lol
> 
> Tomorrow going to look at 19 RAV4 and Lexus rx350 one last time. Decided sticking to a crossover with Toyota


Both are great cars. You got good taste


----------

